# The FDA's War on Nicotine Will Encourage Americans To Smoke More Cigarettes



## fbb1964 (27/4/21)

COMMENTARY: (Reason) "In 2004, the tiny nation of Bhutan banned the sale and consumption of tobacco products. The ban triggered the creation of a robust black market for cigarettes, and by 2017 Bhutan had the highest smoking rate of any country in Asia...." 
But the idea of limiting the amount of nicotine in cigarettes actually originated, the Journal notes, during the tenure of Scott Gottlieb, the first FDA commissioner of the Trump administration. It seems that changing the occupant of the White House won't stop the FDA from pursuing counterproductive, nanny state policies. Maybe we should just abolish the FDA instead."

https://reason.com/2021/04/20/the-f...encourage-americans-to-smoke-more-cigarettes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

